
Using spinach leaf as scaffolding, scientists built a mini heart (2017) - cattlefarmer
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/03/human-heart-spinach-leaf-medicine-science/
======
dustfinger
A better title would have been: How plant leaves are inspiring human tissue
engineers.

~~~
gus_massa
It's better the subtitle: " _Using the plant like scaffolding, scientists
built a mini version of a working heart, which may one day aid in tissue
regeneration._ "

I prefer a modified form: " _Using spinach leaf like scaffolding, scientists
built a mini version of a working heart_ "

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll use that above, shortened to fit the 80 char limit. Thanks!

~~~
gus_massa
Too late now, but I think "scaffolding" was important, and after reading other
comments I think that "working" is an exaggeration.

~~~
dang
Ok, I tried fixing it anyway.

------
macawfish
This is just magical

------
yohann305
Very misleading title, there is no heart and no human-compatible tissue. All
there is a dry spinach leaf with injected red dye. Excuse my cynicism but it’s
on point.

~~~
mogadsheu
Bit of a shame and I agree (unfortunately!) in this case. Considering the
funding that likely went into it, I'd hope for something more than this, like
the 1000 things the researcher hopefully tried that didn't work out. Otherwise
there just isn't much to show for it.

~~~
0d311
I actually graduated from WPI at the same time as this research was going on
(2017), and I remember discussing this with a few graduate students who worked
in the same lab but on other research.

All the students in the lab knew the research wasn't particularly exciting but
that the research space had a lot of potential. There was a lot of hype on the
campus when this article (and I think a few other similar ones) came out and
started circulating, but I think it made the students who actually did the
research uncomfortable, because it was made clear that their advisor had hyped
the research for funding purposes.

Academia ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
vector_spaces
The title needs a (2017).

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

